# AUK National 400 2016



## Gez73 (8 Oct 2015)

Thinking of doing this next year, anyone done one? It's being hosted if that is the correct term by Peak Audax and is fairly local to me. Only concern is the sleeping bit. Could/should it be attempted without the sleep element? Will have the prep done for the distance , just not sure of the benefit of the time spent trying to get sleep in a strange place.
Any help appreciated,
Gez


----------



## Simpleton (8 Oct 2015)

No need to sleep for a 400 ime. Dig deep and push through.


----------



## Gez73 (8 Oct 2015)

Cheers for that @Simpleton will attempt to do the ride without the sleep element as long as the prep goes to plan. Don't like sleeping in strange or unfamiliar surroundings. Thanks again. Gez


----------



## iggibizzle (8 Oct 2015)

If it's the one that's just come up via Google, is it on 25th July?


----------



## Simpleton (8 Oct 2015)

Gez73 said:


> Cheers for that @Simpleton will attempt to do the ride without the sleep element as long as the prep goes to plan. Don't like sleeping in strange or unfamiliar surroundings. Thanks again. Gez



Contrary to popular belief you don't have to sleep in a bus shelter or a bivvy bag by the side of the road. You can book a hotel and crash for a few hours, sleeping in an actual bed does wonders.


----------



## Gez73 (8 Oct 2015)

iggibizzle said:


> If it's the one that's just come up via Google, is it on 25th July?


http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/16-2/
That is the link if it works.
Biggest distance for me but will be ready. Was unsure about the sleep element. I probably wouldn't sleep well anyway. Gez


----------



## iggibizzle (8 Oct 2015)

If it was couple months earlier I'd do it. I'm doing the 1000 at start of July!!


----------



## iggibizzle (8 Oct 2015)

Could do with a 400km warmup  never done anything like it before


----------

